# Banterra hive plan question.



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

Don't let the plans overwhelm you. Choose your model then start to work it out. Some of the diagrams you won't need. It all starts to fall into place. I do know what you mean though. When you first get the little book is seems a tad convoluted. But when you start to dissect it into one hive it all starts to come together. 

Another way to look at it is that it is kinda like a puzzle... pieces everywhere. Then you get started and it turns into a beautiful picture.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Thanks, that helps. I'll get started on it later this summer. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bengoblue (Apr 10, 2012)

I just installed the 8 frame swing hive in our local nature center and it's beautiful. Is there a model that would allow you to close off the different two frame sections from the rest of the hive so you wouldn't need to open up the entire glass wall so bees get everywhere? It seems like it would be very user friendly if you could close off each of the four sections...possibly like the metal cover goes over the entrance/exit tube.


----------



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

I've got a question on the spacing of the frames for the 8 frame swing hive. We've put some of these hives in the local schools, but have been having difficulty getting the frame spacing right. We've tried using pieces of door seal on the frames, but the spacing still doesn't seem right. Has anyone solved this?


----------

